# Natural deodorant



## soaprincess (Sep 22, 2018)

Hi everyone! I've made natural deodorant once only and following this recipe: equal parts of corn starch; baking soda; coconut oil; cocoa butter and a few drops of tea tree essential oil. However, my armpits got kind of itchy due to the baking soda I believe. Have you guys tried any similar recipe? Is there anything I can replace baking soda for?


----------



## artemis (Sep 22, 2018)

Try here: https://www.soapmakingforum.com/index.php?threads/60682/

If you don't find what you need there, try searching the forum for deodorant


----------



## msunnerstood (Sep 22, 2018)

arrowroot


----------



## soaprincess (Sep 23, 2018)

msunnerstood said:


> arrowroot



I thought  arrowroot powder was the replacement for cornstarch?


----------



## dibbles (Sep 23, 2018)

Read the De-funk de pits that artemis gave the link for. It’s long but really worth the time. Quite a few of the members here have been using this deodorant, me included and it seems to work well for all who have tried it. I recommend giving it a try.


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 23, 2018)

I love the one Dibbles mentioned above. Thankyou to Theresa and all the others whom worked on it


----------



## Kiwi 1 (Sep 24, 2018)

This recipe works really well.... it doesn't contain bicarb soda and its vegan:

12% Sunflower Wax
58% Coconut Oil 
5% Calendula Infused Oil (olive, sunflower etc)
5% Chamomile Infused Oil
3% Zinc Ricinoleate (available from "Making Cosmetics" USA - if I can get it to New Zealand easily then anyone can!)
5% Arrowroot 
5% Diatomaceous Earth
5% Magnesium Carbonate (chalk powder)
1% Vitamin E
0.5% Lemongrass & Lime EO (fragrance optional)

or if you prefer.... a spray version

63% Witch Hazel
20% Colloidal Silver
10% Aloe Vera Juice
5% "Deodorant Concentrate" (a water soluble version of Zinc Ricinoleate from "Making Cosmetics")
1% Naturagard Preservative
0.5% EO + Polysorbate 20 to solubilise (fragrance optional)

NOTE:  Zinc Ricinoleate does not interfere with the natural flora of the skin - it is an odour neutraliser NOT a masking ingredient.


----------

